# elu mof 98



## chippyjim (Jun 18, 2011)

hi all
i,m a chippy by trade & my elu mof 177 has just died so i looked for a replacement & picked up a elu mof 98 thicking i could interchange a lot of the accessories.
Problem is i cant !!!!
The 98 came without a side fence but cant use the 177s as this runs on 2 rails while the 98 base only has 1 rail hole.
Tried changing the base & pillars around but there diffrent centres
Anyone know if the 98 model is compatable with any other ie dewalt?

Hope i havent come in all guns blazing 

Jim


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know. The problem is the MOF 98 is a very old router from 1949 I think and was superseded by the MOF 177. DeWalt were based on later ELUs I guess, so you may be out of luck with DeWalt but other brands may be compatible.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

chippyjim said:


> hi all
> i,m a chippy by trade & my elu mof 177 has just died so i looked for a replacement & picked up a elu mof 98 thicking i could interchange a lot of the accessories.
> Problem is i cant !!!!


No you won't be able to. The only direct compatibility is in the collet/collet nut area - the same collet design has been used by Elu since the 1960s, and has been copied widely (by amongst others Casals/Freud and Festool/Mafell, etc). Almost everything else is different. What do you need to do with the router? If you can let me know I'll probably be able to advise you on how to proceed (as a regular MOF98 user myself). BTW, did the router come with a guide bush holder and depth flag? They also go walkabout.



charlesb said:


> The problem is the MOF 98 is a very old router from 1949 I think and was superseded by the MOF 177. DeWalt were based on later ELUs I guess, so you may be out of luck with DeWalt but other brands may be compatible.


The MOF98 isn't that old, Charles, I think you've got it mixed up with the MOF11 which is the one which appeared in 1949. The MOF98 actually appeared in the 1970s and production ceased around 1984, That makes the newest one at least 27 years old. In fact the first "modern" looking Elu plunge router was the MOF31 which appeared in the mid 1960s. I used to have had an all-metal dated 1966 until some light fingered s*d took a shine to it. :cray:

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" chippy" = ???
" depth flag " = ???

========


Phil P said:


> No you won't be able to. The only direct compatibility is in the collet/collet nut area - the same collet design has been used by Elu since the 1960s, and has been copied widely (by amongst others Casals/Freud and Festool/Mafell, etc). Almost everything else is different. What do you need to do with the router? If you can let me know I'll probably be able to advise you on how to proceed (as a regular MOF98 user myself). BTW, did the router come with a guide bush holder and depth flag? They also go walkabout.
> 
> 
> The MOF98 isn't that old, Charles, I think you've got it mixed up with the MOF11 which is the one which appeared in 1949. The MOF98 actually appeared in the 1970s and production ceased around 1984, That makes the newest one at least 27 years old. In fact the first "modern" looking Elu plunge router was the MOF31 which appeared in the mid 1960s. I used to have had an all-metal dated 1966 until some light fingered s*d took a shine to it. :cray:
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Chippy = carpenter (English, colloquial)

Depth flag = what it says. Bosch routers also have/had them as do some Hitachis (M8, original M12, etc). Steel rod with pointer at top reading off depth scale on body of router. Bottom works against the depth turret when the router is plunged into a cut. can be seen to the right of the "deWalt" label on this DW613

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Phil for the feed back

In the sates ,chippy=a female selling a service to a male.
Depth flag, = about the same in the states, but we call it a pointer.



=======



Phil P said:


> Chippy = carpenter (English, colloquial)
> 
> Depth flag = what it says. Bosch routers also have/had them as do some Hitachis (M8, original M12, etc). Steel rod with pointer at top reading off depth scale on body of router. Bottom works against the depth turret when the router is plunged into a cut. can be seen to the right of the "deWalt" label on this DW613
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> In the States ,chippy=a female selling a service to a male.


:lol: I somehow can't see some of the big babboons I know in _that_ profession... Maybe Jim needs to change his name


----------



## charlesb (Jun 15, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> In the sates ,chippy=a female selling a service to a male.


That's a slang usage. More generally, it could mean a promiscuous woman. However it seems to me that "chippy" is one of those words whose meaning is actually defined entirely by the context in which it is used, as it has so many variants, so I would not worry about it.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Never heard it for the oldest profession before. To me Chippy is either a carpenter or a place selling fish and chips!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## chippyjim (Jun 18, 2011)

Guys I dont know where to start but here goes !!!
1-Im a hairy assed carpenter,not a hooker,in the Uk chippy is slang for carpenter.
2-I have the guide bush holder,no probs for the 30mm bush
3-No depth flag/depth guide,but its only a rod so no probs there
4-Base plate has only 1 guide rod hole
5-Main use will be on kitchen worktops so im ok with that but when i want to use it with side fence i have to use my old 177 fence which has 2 rods & its not that solid running on 1 rod.
Hope that helps everyone.
By the way if i get any better offers as the other type of chippy im open to offers !!!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Jim

OK, so let's see what can be achieved


chippyjim said:


> 2-I have the guide bush holder,no probs for the 30mm bush


OK, so you're covered on mason's mitre jigs and also quite a few Trend jigs (like the lock mortise jig if you have that). Anything else and it will be a case of finding an engineer to turn you up a one-off guide bush. If it helps at all Elu only did a few bushes themselves, from memory 17, 24, 27 and 30mm. If you need any othr sizes in the future then I'd take a look at the Trend GB/5/S sub-base. This uses the MOF96/Trend type steel guide bushes and Trend will supply it drilled to fit the MOF98 on request


chippyjim said:


> 3-No depth flag/depth guide,but its only a rod so no probs there


I find the depth flag useful for setting the thickness of stuff like hinges, but as you say it's only really a steel rod. If you ever really need one for setting plunge depths take a look at the Bosch GOF1600A/GOF1700E/GOF1700ACE part 652/11 which is a very similar part.


chippyjim said:


> 4-Base plate has only 1 guide rod hole
> 5-Main use will be on kitchen worktops so im ok with that but when i want to use it with side fence i have to use my old 177 fence which has 2 rods & its not that solid running on 1 rod.


And that's a sticker. Unless you can find the single arm fence from a MOF98 or a MOF31 there is no alternative, I'm afraid. The only solution I can offer is to go over to using bearing guided cutters. In your position I'd consider making my own fence from a piece of hardwood and a steel rod. The MOF98 side fence is quite a bit different to the 2-stem MOF177 fence and it the side plate is mounted off-centre on the rod, which has a larger diameter than the one on the MOF177. If you are interested I'll photograph my side fence and measure the rods, etc.

BTW What is wrong with your MOF177? In my own experience they are generally repairable - a set of bearings will cost about £12, bearings with brushes around £22.50 and a complete armature/field coil/brushes set about £55. All on the 'Bay. Main tools required to fit are a small 2-leg (battery terminal type) puller, screwdrivers and patience!

Regards

Phil


----------



## chippyjim (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot Phil P.i can't send you a pvt messagoe as i haven't made enough posts yet but id be really pleased if you could send a photo of your 98 guide.The 177 has had its day now im afraid but i think i could make a side guide if i see what one looks like.


----------



## chippyjim (Jun 18, 2011)

Phil,i've just seen a 97 & side guide on Ebay so i,ve got a bit of an idea of the layout of it.Just checked mine and was wondering about the guide rod,looks like its half inch diameter,but has it got a flat along it where the adjuster nut tightens up to stop it droping down when in use?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

chippyjim said:


> Just checked mine and was wondering about the guide rod,looks like its half inch diameter,but has it got a flat along it where the adjuster nut tightens up to stop it droping down when in use?


Hi Jim

There's a very clean MOF31 on eBay at the moment which use the same fence, although I'm a bit dubious about the asking price. 

As you can see the rod has it's top milled flat - and as you correctly deduced it needs that to ensure that the rod and fence don't rotate. I reckon a piece of 12mm silver steel rod about 200 to 250mm long from an engineer's wholesaler filed and lapped flat on a diamond hone would do the job and that the (silver) casting could be more or less copied in hardwood. The black bits on the casting are plastic fence plates, about 15mm tall, and they're notorious for getting bent in transit. Probably best replaced by a couple of pieces of plywood screwed to the main body

Frankly the fence isn't a patch on the fine adjuster fence which came with the MOF177 from Typ 2 onwards as it's only a single stem and there's no fine adjuster (although Trend did do one a long time back) but as most of my site routing is guide bush or bearing I don't find it too much of a drawback

Regards

Phil


----------



## chippyjim (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot Phil
I totally agree about the 177 fence (which ive still got)
so it looks like making a fence & using the black guides off the old 177.
was thinking of making the frame out of some sort of plastic though,something like the material the worktop jigs are made from as this seems more stable than wood as no grain


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I see what you mean about the price! UKP125 does sound optimistic, even if it does look pretty.

Cheers

Peter


----------

